# Friendlies betting 19th January



## A_Skywalker (Jan 19, 2009)

Werder Bremen II (N) v Gr.Furth (N)

19/01/2009 14:30 GMT
  4.50 4.00 1.55  All Bets (23) 
Kryliya Sovetov (N) v NK Zagreb (N)
 19/01/2009 15:00 GMT
  2.20 3.25 2.80  All Bets (2) 
Kaiserslautern v Bayern Munchen
 19/01/2009 18:00 GMT
  5.75 4.00 1.444  All Bets (2)


----------

